

How Our Startup Came Together: A Journey Through Python, Cloud, And NLP - brandon_wirtz
http://www.noegenic.com/how-our-startup-came-together-a-journey-through-python-cloud-and-nlp/

======
brandon_wirtz
I was feeling sentimental on Thanksgiving, but I also think it is important
for younger entrepreneurs to see that startups aren't something you build over
night, and many don't start when they are founded, many start decades earlier.

